# Forum > News > Contests >  Nav4321's Birthday Blast < == RaF / Unfreeze Codes Give Away == >

## nav4321

[center]


- this contest has *ENDED*


Its my Birthday on 19th of November and i decided to give away RaF's / Unfreeze code to Community members of Ownedcore. I'm Turning 21 Years old. :Cool: 

The contest Starts today, I'll be giving out RaF's from 17th to 20th november 12 PM (+0 GMT) . Lets say this is sort of my birthday treat for you all. So enjoy it, Gifts will be greatly welcome  :Wink:  :Wink: 

*Rules for this contest:*
1. You need to post in this thread "A birthday wish + I want 30 days Gametime or Unfreeze code , My skype name is XYZ(If you dont want to give out your skype name, you can just PM it to me"

2. Gametime is obtained via *Recruit A Friend*, please enlighten yourself before trying to recieve this kind of give away from me, Any harm done to you by my RaF is not my responsibility and this give away is in sole purpose of entertainment and in good will.

3. You need to be *Registered Before my topic was created!* This is to avoid people from creating accounts just so they can get free give aways.

4. *Posting twice is strictly not allowed*, You wont gain anything.

5. I will be contacting you myself & giving you the gametime, Once you recieve your *game time/Unfreeze code*, you will be in the list below

6. In cases of delay in giving out gametime, please be patient because i have work load and preparation for my birthday, but rest assure you will get your give away.

7. You must have atleast over *15+ Posts*, this give away is for contributors and not leechers. Thank you

*8. I have limited amount of Raf's / unfreeze code , the giveaway will be based on first come , first serve.*


*Number of RaF's For Give away - Europe - 3 USA - 0

Unfreeze Code's - Europe - 4 , USA - 0*


*[SIZE=6]List off Give Away Winners :-*

klykan857

Snowee 

Kiyumi

DanteLarka

Oppiz2 

Adosi 

wurstbr0t 

Razor31 

nexarz

Hypnok 

Nyarly 

ToR 

Thaadevil 

nerfmeplease

Gazzooks

EEGold 

Oynkeh 

jogex 

aionic11 

onesbronson 

irfanqureshi 

prayzz 

gamer6321 

oclog1 

astokes 







Contest Ends on 20th November 2012 At 12:00 PM.(GMT +0)

_For further queries, you can always contact me on PM / Skype - Justforyousales_

----------


## Smiie

Happy birthday mate!

I'd like 30 days of gametime, and my skype is 'smiiewow'

----------


## nexarz

Happy Birthday m8! may your illness and cough go away swifty and may you forever be my kutii  :Big Grin:  

I'd love some gametime plox  :Big Grin:

----------


## montgola

Happy birthday man. I don't want your incentives; All I ask is that you have a drink that is over 80 proof!

----------


## nerfmeplease

Happy birthday, since its your 21st (in America at least) hope you dont remember it (protip: chug a redbull before you pass out, the sugar helps with the hangover  :Wink: )! + I want 30 days Gametime, PM'd you skype name

----------


## DiamondStarFall

happy birthday 4321!  :Big Grin:  just dropping by! dun need the gift tho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gazzooks

Happy birthday! ( * Breaks out in to Song * ) + I want 30 days Gametime, PM'd you skype name

----------


## Dante

Congratz Nav! :>
Here's my gift for you! 
https://i.imgur.com/Nmx13.png
I put my soul into this!
also.. 
Here's some things you can do when u turn 21!  :Big Grin: 
Things You Can Do at 21 Years of Age, But Not at 18 | eHow.com

edit: skype Dante.Fritsch

----------


## nav4321

> Congratz Nav! :>
> Here's my gift for you! 
> https://i.imgur.com/Nmx13.png
> I put my soul into this!
> also.. 
> Here's some things you can do when u turn 21! 
> Things You Can Do at 21 Years of Age, But Not at 18 | eHow.com


that made me creep out and laugh at the same time :P

----------


## Snowee

Gratz 2 Lv up + I want 30 days Gametime, pm'd my skypename

----------


## oppiz2

I wish you live 4321 (that's what Nav4321 comes form right?) years! Just 4300 to go!
I want gametime. My Skype: darkstar2608

----------


## Suketsune

Happy birthday! You've taken over your life  :Smile: ! A free RAF would help me a lot.

----------


## Nanda

Happy bday! I'd take some gametime, Skype: zoddzodd162

----------


## EEGold

Happy birthday! I hope this community brings you riches and success for the future!
And I would love a unfreeze code / RAF or both  :Smile: 
Skype: oscar.janson

----------


## Marsa7a

Happy birthday mate! May all your birthday wishes come true! 

I want gametime. My Skype: marsa7a

----------


## Adosi

Happy Birthday m8! Hope you get a super day with all your family members and friends! I would want some gametime if possible  :Smile: 

Skype: Nikzor. (With the . however i alredy have you on skype)  :Smile:

----------


## Watcher

*Don't need anything just saying Happy Birthday!*

----------


## nav4321

Updated the list now  :Smile:  more contestants added

----------


## pandyer

hello NAV,HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. HOW ARE YOU?

----------


## marcinjak00

Happy Birthday!! i want 30day gametime aswell  :Wink:  i already have your skype

----------


## VoTuUS

Thanks for the giveaway man, people like you is what keeps this community strong and growing.. Happy Birthday, here have +7 birthday cookies with your brew  :Embarrassment: 
+I would like 30 days gametime, skype: ddrey56

----------


## nav4321

> Thanks for the giveaway man, people like you is what keeps this community strong and growing.. Happy Birthday, here have +7 birthday cookies with your brew 
> +I would like 30 days gametime, skype: ddrey56


Thanks for your support, you guys keep me going on and making such events  :Smile:  best gift ever <3

----------


## Razor33

Happy Birthday my friend :P ! 21 is a nice age ! I miss those years for myself and i wish i will be so young again but i'm happy for you ! Wish you the Best Sincerely Razor ! (i wold like 30 days gametime if possible if not np, i'm just glad to wish you the best  :Big Grin: ! )

----------


## wurstbr0t

Happy birthday man!
I'd like 30 days of gametime.

Skype: lukas.kainer

----------


## Muttzilla

Happy birthday my mate ! i hope you will have a good birthday  :Smile: . i wish 30 days gametime raf  :Smile:  my skype name : swooshan

----------


## pipoquinha

happy birthday! wish you good luck in the future! i wish 30 days gametime raf! my skype name is: skyydro123

----------


## 178

Happy Birthday brother! I'd like RaF gametime if possible!  :Smile:

----------


## Miworld387

HappyBrith day .. and For More ..!!

----------


## Jogex

Happy Birthday Nav4321
I would love a 30 day RaF and maybe an unfreze code?  :Big Grin: 

My skype is lille-meg1

----------


## Sickworm

iyi ki dogdun Nav
iyi ki dogdun Nav
iyi ki dogdun iyi ki dogdun mutlu yillar sana!

I hope i got it right  :Smile:  Get soon well and i would like Raf gametime  :Smile:  skype:Maroshroom

----------


## Nyarly

Happy birthday good sir ! I give you the last post of the first thousand i made  :Big Grin: 
I'd very much like 30 days Gametime if it pleases you.
Skype username : nanacry

Have a wonderful day !

----------


## nav4321

> Happy birthday good sir ! I give you the last post of the first thousand i made 
> I'd very much like 30 days Gametime if it pleases you.
> Skype username : nanacry
> 
> Have a wonderful day !


Congrats, your at 999 now, hahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## astylee

Happy birthday! great competition!
I would love a unfreeze code / RAF  :Big Grin: 
Skype: Mrastylee

----------


## aqua578

Happy birthday Dude!

I'd like 30 days of gametime ^_^ My skype is aqua578

----------


## onesbronson

hey mate happy friggin birthday!!  :Smile: 


id like 30 days gametime please..


Sammyg69 on skype

Thanks mate

----------


## Sychotix

Don't need anything, but happy birthday dude. Hope your 21st is as good as mine was =P

----------


## Yopsi

Have been buying from you for a long time. Great ur success continues. Happy birthday  :Big Grin: 
And I would love a unfreeze code / RAF or both 
Skype: Yopsi777

----------


## Dante

> that made me creep out and laugh at the same time :P


The pic is actually from a music festival called Imagination land, as your home city o . o

----------


## nav4321

> The pic is actually from a music festival called Imagination land, as your home city o . o



I know  :Stick Out Tongue:  that yeah

----------


## Oynkeh

Happy birthday.Good luck with expanding the business  :Smile: 
I would like to be gifted an unfreeze code and/or RAF, my skype is oynkeh.

----------


## pipoquinha

let me ask you something, where u from nav?

----------


## nav4321

> let me ask you something, where u from nav?



native country is pakistan, i'm moving from united states, turkey, uk etc.

----------


## aionic11

Happy birthday man  :Smile:  

I want 30 days Gametime, My skype name is sergiorpereira1

----------


## Jaladhjin

A very merry unbirthday to yooouuu suh ;-)

I would like gametime & ideally an unfreeze on the same account in question

--Edit I suppose it'd be helpful to mention which side of the globe I'm on ;-) US Account

/salute

Skype = Conable

----------


## nav4321

updated the list, new contestants added

----------


## Hosteleria

Happy Birthday dude, I hope ull have an amazing day  :Smile: 
I would like a raf month  :Big Grin: 

My skype on PM  :Smile:

----------


## Thaadevil

Happy b-day bigboi  :Big Grin: 

I want Unfreeze code&30 days Gametime :3 <3 , My skype name is thaadevil96

P.s I got some paint talent, Ikr  :Wink:

----------


## jonathonparker

happy birthday hope u have a good one

i want 1month of game time.my skype name is jonathonparker

----------


## nav4321

> Happy b-day bigboi 
> 
> I want Unfreeze code&30 days Gametime :3 <3 , My skype name is thaadevil96
> 
> P.s I got some paint talent, Ikr



Best painting skkills ever bro, LOLOLOL!!

----------


## Derpina

Happy birthday to you, I hope you celebrate it enough. I would like a month of RAF please.  :Smile:  I am on your skype already - sapporing.

----------


## Owning

Happy birthday, shouldnt we be giving you a gift :P, well my gift to you, +rep!
30 days of gametime 
Wkl217  :Smile:

----------


## TheDefile

Happy Birthday Nav,

I hope you enjoy your birthday and gets lots of awesome presents  :Big Grin: 

I'd like 30 days Gametime.

My skype: jennn.hartz

----------


## Semord85

Happy Birthday Nav!!!!

May the WoW gods bless you!

I'd like 30 days Gametime

Skype: Semenlord

----------


## TehMorbid

Happy Birthday!
I want some gametime and an unfreeze code! Huzzah!
skype tehmorbid001

----------


## jebus47

Happy Birthday!
Gratz on ding, finally lvl 19 ! lol 
skype nordalia.nordbert

----------


## nav4321

> Happy Birthday!
> Gratz on ding, finally lvl 19 ! lol 
> skype nordalia.nordbert


lvl 21 bro, not 19  :Smile:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> lvl 21 bro, not 19


lol  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gamer6321

Yo, nav4321, Happy Birthday, now time to go drinking till the next morning,
I would like a Raf Time 
You already have me added on skype but just in case
Skype: gamer6321

also i have something to tell you in skype

----------


## bleoox

21 is when you get out of kindergarten?

----------


## ohrwurm

Happy Birthday!  :Wink:

----------


## kozzzan

I'm probably abit late  :Embarrassment: 

Happy birthday moan, wish you the best on your day.


I'd like 30 days of gametime, EU account.
Skype: ariavaladi

----------


## KuRIoS

It's your birthday! YAYYYYY! I think I'll rename this day God's Greatest ****-up Remembrance Day.

HAHA! :P 
I just want to be forgiven!

----------


## irfanqureshi

Y0 man happy birthday may you have many more just like it giving RAF/Unfreeze to everyone  :Smile: 

I would like to have 30 day gametime

skype ID : wolfy.pg

----------


## Dhoby

Happy 21st to you nav  :Wink:  Nooo I dont need a raf code! Have a great time on your big day!

----------


## prayzz

A birthday wish + I want 30 days Gametime or Unfreeze code , My skype name is heroid97

----------


## Cecu

Wish you all the best on your ding! I would take an unfreeze code/RAF time for US, if you have some nearby.

----------


## Synrithh

Happy Birthday Nav!  :Smile:  Wish you the best!

I would like 30 days of gametime, my skype name is filip.malm!

----------


## shindaustin

*November 19 is the 323rd day of the year (324th in leap years) in the Gregorian calendar. There are 42 days remaining until the end of the year.

Sorry if you are not American, but here is what happened on Nov 19th!
*1863 – American Civil War: U.S. PresidentAbraham Lincoln delivers the Gettysburg Address at the dedication of the military cemetery ceremony atGettysburg, Pennsylvania.
*
1969* U.S.A. Apollo 12 
19th November, 1969: The astronauts Charles "Pete" Conrad and Alan Bean of Apollo 12 land on the Moon in the area known as the Ocean of Storms with their lunar lander, Intrepid, and become the second set of American astronauts to walk on the moons surface.


Well, enough of a history lesson.

I wish you a great time in being able to do these new things in your life:

Apply to adopt a childHold an airline transport pilot's licence for an aeroplane, helicopter and gyroplaneApply for a provisional licence to drive a large passenger vehicle or heavy goods vehicleSupervise a learner driver (providing you have held a full licence for the same type of vehicle for at least three years)



-If you could, i would like to enter to win an Unfreeze code.
You may message me here please. Don't like giving out my skype.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
_


-Most information was found using Google. Its not every day someone turns 21, go have fun my friend._

----------


## DiamondStarFall

seems like the hottest thread here!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jurimax

Don't really need anything, still wanted to wish you a very happy birthday though ;-)

----------


## phantom325

I would love to enter to win a month of gametime, if there are some still available, and, of course, happy birthday!

----------


## nav4321

List is updated, Thank you guys, In about 4 hours, i will be contacting the first 15 winners and giving them out RaF, You can keep wishing until 20th November & win RaF

----------


## Snowee

Received the Code, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Marcelek

Happy 21th bday!

I'd like 30 days of gametime, and my skype is marker00

----------


## Adosi

Nav just sent me a message on skype and i got all the things that I were promised, happy birthday again buddy and thanks! <3 love from Sweden

PS. everything went very swiftly and smooth!

----------


## Nyarly

> Nav just sent me a message on skype and i got all the things that I were promised, happy birthday again buddy and thanks! <3 love from Sweden
> 
> PS. everything went very swiftly and smooth!


Me too, he gave me 30 days raf gametime, done in about 5 minutes. Nice guy to keep in your skype contacts  :Smile: 
Happy birthday and thank you once again !



Edit : Tadaaaa 1000th post !

----------


## oclog1

happy b-day mate! i hope you're having loads of fun ^^
and as stated in the OP, i would love to recieve some gametime for my brother who's unable to buy it at the moment!
my skype is mudkiipz3 ;D

----------


## ToR

Happy Birthday!  :Smile: 

I would love 30 days of gametime

Please PM me  :Smile:

----------


## Jogex

Just got my 30 day RaF from this awesome guy  :Big Grin: 

+Rep to you, sir!

----------


## Thaadevil

Thanks alot, Got both gametime and a unfreezecode from this gentleman, Whenever I need gametime I'll write to you! (Like before)  :Wink:  +rep

----------


## nav4321

> Happy Birthday dude, I hope ull have an amazing day 
> I would like a raf month 
> 
> My skype on PM


your inbox is full and i didnt recieve your skype mate.

----------


## ToR

Got free game time *happy dance*

Thank you Nav, and happy birthday once again ^.^

----------


## aionic11

I got my gametime, thanks alot!  :Big Grin:

----------


## irfanqureshi

woohoo.. got RAF in less than a minute.

happy birthday again mate and +rep

----------


## klikken20

Cheers mate!
skype: klikken20

----------


## oclog1

this guy is the best guy ever!
very friendly and awesome, i hope he has the best bday ever :> 
thanks alot! +rep for you sir

----------


## Thimiaras

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
I hope that all things in your entire life will go as you want!

I'd also like a unfrozen code and/or one month RAF!
My skype name is "efthimis.tsigaridas"!

----------


## TheDefile

I'd like to wish you a happy birthday Nav,

Don't get too old too fast or u'll have a head full of white hair, Godbless and i hope you have a wonderful birthday with some CHICKS!!

Thanks for the 30days GT  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## karvaperse

birthday wish + I want 30 days Gametime , My skype name is perenner666

----------


## streets772

Happy birthday man. Enjoy it while you are young!

Party like a rockstar!

skype: ufa_gaming

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

Happy birthday, 21 will be the last big birthday, so go out and party like an animal  :Big Grin: 

I'll pm you my Skype later when I get home from work  :Smile:  

30 days gametime would be awesome  :Smile:  

Gesendet von meinem R800i mit Tapatalk

----------


## Theyrealone

Happy Birthday! i hope for you all the happy and merry in the world!

I am yoyoxil0 on skype and i'll be glad to have an Unfreeze code.

----------


## Frankthetank012

Happy birthday to you!,, happy birthday to youuuuu!!,,
happy birthday dear Navvvvv,,, happy birthday to you!

HappyBirthday Nav  :Smile: 

I'd like 30 days of gametime .... my skype is : frankthetank012

have a good one man.

----------


## viperix

Happy bday dude. 21 years is like another 18 : )

id like unfreeze code. skype is striker_sniper

cheers.

----------


## tinyblaze

happy birthday, have a nice anniversary,
i'd like a gametime code
skype is matei2me

----------


## Angiie

Happy Birthday!
A real hobbit bday with u giving away present!
I Would love a eu gametime code if u got any left.

----------


## albaslayer

Happy birthday Nav4321 enjoy being 21 means you can do anything everywhere !  :Big Grin: 
30 Days RAF 
Skype: Albaslayer

Hope you have an amazing birthday !!!!!

----------


## albaslayer

Once again happy birthday and thanks for the RAF ! *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)* 
+ rep birthday gift

----------


## CSGAM3R

Happy birthday! :-) Hope your having a great day!
Oh and, I want 30 days Gametime or Unfreeze code :-)
Will PM skype  :Smile:

----------


## Shadowsteppa

Happy birthday buddy.
EU Gametime please. (30 days or code, not bothered.)
Skype is lewis_spencer

----------


## HighFred

Hello there Nav4321! 
I just noticed on Skype you had birthday, so I wish you a VERY good birthday, with the best presents and a BUNCH of cake! 
Also I'd love the gametime or unfreeze code! 

Pm'd you my Skype name!

----------


## Axorod

Happy birthday! I hope, you are excellent member of the ownedcore!  :Smile: 
I would love a RAF, if you can.  :Smile: 
Skype:ajdontno98

----------

